# Board increase



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

My supplier just informed me that the board companies have a 25% price increase announced for Feb.

What are you guys hearing?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Board has been on sale here by the main lumber yard (a store in every town in the area) for quite some time. 4x8 1/2 3.99 4x12 1/2 5.99 4x8 5/8 5.99 4x12 5/8 8.88


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

my supplier has had a sign up saying 20% on board effective 2-7 but the guys said they still are not 100% sure yet if the increase will happen? So we will see.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Last letter I got was an increase for steal products, but not board.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Stand firm and hard my friends. Settle only for a fuel surcharge. Tell your suppliers, "No way, no how!" Shop your loads at the first hint of an increase. Put the panic in the local drywall houses. We did it last summer/fall, and we can do it again. Call your local competition and form a unified front. Buy a basement or two at Home Depot just to prove you mean it. It's time to quit taking it in the keyster from the Gypsum Cartel. I mean it. USG, American and the rest of the Drywall Mafia lock arms on these increases, a blatant price fixing scheme. Time to call them on their $#!t. My suppliers fear me stirring up the boys so badly, they don't even bother sending me an increase letter anymore.


----------

